# Spider mites--Help



## bill (May 21, 2004)

couple days ago I noticed what looked like spider webs on some of my tomato plants, I didn't think much except cool, got me some bad bug control...well this is not the case...it's spider mites. These are cherry tomato plants and have been doing well, one is almost 6' tall. I did some online searching and from what I understand not much works except getting more bugs to eat the spider mites. Anyone got some proven solution?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

sevin dust or spray them with the same stuff you use for skeeters that is permethrin based


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I would try the seven dust. I personaly would avoid anything with the permathin. I would be afraid that it may absorb into the tomatos. But I'm not sure if it would or not.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

seven dust will be my next attack..Thanks

I just hit them very good with a mix of rubbing alcohol and water 1:1 mix, busted up all the webs and will use a mister to spray them down every day, from what I read they do not like moisture

I found this site http://www.getridofthings.com/get-rid-of-spider-mites.htm


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

it's actually one of the safer things to use, that's why i recc. it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permethrin

i buy it at the TSC store in the cattle spray section and soak the yard here and at the coast.......good for everything


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> it's actually one of the safer things to use, that's why i recc. it.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permethrin
> 
> i buy it at the TSC store in the cattle spray section and soak the yard here and at the coast.......good for everything


Sorry Coastal I didnt know. But hey if it works then it works right.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

they all died, nothing I could do worked


----------



## WG (Jun 1, 2004)

Home Depot sells a garden or vegetable insecticide that has spider mites listed on the kill list on the back. I used it last year after figuring out what the heck those little things were. It worked for me. I am actually picking up some more today because i noticed a patch of spider mites on my plants yesterday evening. Sorry i didnt see your post earlier.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I am bummed out over this, took care of them plants so long (couple months caring for them everyday) then when the fruit was ready I was getting a couple dozen tomatoes everyday.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

next time use a miticide
AVID is one of many


----------

